# Checking In



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a great trip to Africa with your girls. Sounds like they keep you extremely busy so I understand you being absent from GRF. I had two nephews that I followed their sports for years. I wasn't a member of GRF back then...I never would have had the time. Come back and visit when you can. Enjoy your daughters and pups!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't know you were going to Africa! How exciting for you and the girls. I will post T's picture when I get home. I'm on my lunch break and don't want to copy his picture on this machine.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I didn't know you were going to Africa! How exciting for you and the girls.


Well Shannon's not all that happy about it! Seems we were planning on it taking Amber a couple of more days to fully come into season.... and now her due date is three days before I get home! At least Amber is a fairly easy whelper and Shannon has been there, done that, so perhaps I wont be in the dog house too long when I get home! Please pray for puppies to slide right on out, milk to come in nice, and a very content mother.

Thanks again for posting T-bones picture.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

As promised Valentino.....


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Laura! Wished that photo was with a better camera.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of these days we should get together, throw some bumpers and I'll take some action pictures of T.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

T aka Valentino is gorgeous!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good to hear from you--the trip to Africa sounds like a blast!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good to hear from you!! You've been MIA for a while!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Randy! 
I'll say "welcome back," even though I only recently started posting on this forum.
As for our shared love of field Goldens, I believe that we are experiencing a slight resurgence of Goldens in field work. In the 1980s, I'd see Goldens making up close to 10% of the entries in trials, even the major stakes. There seemed to be a decline in the 1990s and early to mid-2000s, but I'm seeing slightly more at the trials. It doesn't hurt the Golden game by having a few uber-talented ones running (there are several really nice Goldens that are either running Derbies or have just aged out of Derby ... they will be showing up in the "big dog" stakes in a year or two). 
I'm jealous about your trip to Africa! Have a great time. 
And congrats on raising some fine kids ... it ain't easy these days!
FTGoldens


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I remember the Rooster posts!
Good to hear from you. Since you'll be running hunt test with "T" maybe I'll see you around. That is if you head north and I head south.

Holly


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcoming posts.
T got a little training last night. I love his drive and perseverence. His marking needs sharpening up but that is partly my fault and we will work on it.
Today he was a bit of a turd... just looking for trouble. He's been making his mamma mad too... she's actually snarled at him a time or two which is waaaay out of character for her. He is definately crossing some lines!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good to hear from you! Wow enjoy Africa! I will be going in June and I am so pumped!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Klamath Gold said:


> Thanks for all the welcoming posts.
> T got a little training last night. I love his drive and perseverence. His marking needs sharpening up but that is partly my fault and we will work on it.
> Today he was a bit of a turd... just looking for trouble. He's been making his mamma mad too... she's actually snarled at him a time or two which is waaaay out of character for her. He is definately crossing some lines!


oh no, Rose is 8 months almost 9 as well and those hormonal changes have been quite trying. Due to her heat I had to stop all outside training.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The little monster is laying beside me now and chewing on something. I am afraid to look.
His mother is clingy, needy, and broody.... she is due on March 23. Her last litter and am I ever looking forward to it being the last.
Finally Miss Daisy is barely with us. She sleeps more and more.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

New update:
Valentino's marking is coming along nicely with simple doubles and teaching triples. However he is being a bit of a butt with his beginning level handling. I have got this sneaking hunch that if we can get over what-ever bugaboo he has that he is going to be a very fine handling dog. We shall see.

At five months old, Trixie is still mostly just getting little marks and we are working on her obedience. She is an exceptional marker, perhaps the best I have ever owned and she like to GO.

Amber is getting some field time too because she likes it so much. Generally she just gets what-ever set-ups we have out for the little dogs.

Daisy is still with us, barely, and lying at my feet.

Hope all is well.
Randy


----------

